# Another easy scramble



## masterofthebass (Dec 6, 2007)

Found this while doing an avg. Ridiculously easy CP

U' B U2 D2 B U B2 L2 F B' L R2 D' B' D F2 L B2 D' R' U' B' F' L' R

I got a 1:44, only because I'm not too comfortable with CO yet.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 6, 2007)

3:04.80, easy CP. rest are okay. How fast are you on average ?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 6, 2007)

Well I just did an avg of 12 and got a 2:11. Worst 3 times were a DNF, 3:11 and 2:30. Everything else was mostly sub 2:10.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh okay, so u'r way better than I am. that's good  I'll catch up though.

EDIT: I need to do an average of 12 also. How did you count ur time? did you just exclude those DNFs and counted the average or did you exclude the fastest and slowest again ?


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not very good at bling (best is 2:58) but CO is one of the easiest parts for me. I memorize it last visually (and I'm not good with visual) and that takes me 4-7 seconds and then its the first thing I do, (then CP EO EP until I get comfortable with M2)


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2007)

I did an avg of 12 straight. There was only 1 DNF out of 12. I've used Pochmann corners since I started, but I'm gradually switching to 3-cycle. That's why CO is a little weird for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2007)

3:18.81. The CP was ridiculously easy, but I didn't do so well overall - I took forever to memorize it for some reason (about 1:45). EP was hard for me to memorize.

By the way, that was officially (for the unofficial list) a lucky scramble, since it was only 3 CP.

Fantastic job on your BLD average, Dan! My best is still about 3:45. It's been almost a month since I managed to pull off an average (no more than 1 DNF). You are really getting great at BLD.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 8, 2007)

I've tried something like an average, but then my brain wouldn't memorize anymore after like 5 cubes. haha.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 9, 2007)

dang... Why am i way behind the world? and why am i having so much trouble learning pochmann corners?!?

I'm at about 6-7 minutes... on a good one.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Dec 9, 2007)

I am like EPIC FAIL because I get around 8 minutes with a 20% success rate. More often than not, the cube will be completely scrambled when I'm done. I think that means I mess up setup moves a lot.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2007)

These scrambles are not good for pochmann at all. If you know all of the PLLs and are able to do CO, they're easy. Using Pochmann would mean that you break into a new cycle every other piece, creating 1/3 more moves for yourself.


----------

